
We’re set to reach 100% renewable energy – and it’s just the beginning - ramonvillasante
https://blog.google/topics/environment/100-percent-renewable-energy/
======
devy
Looking at the chart of "Cumulative Corporate Renewable Energy Purchasing in
the United States, Europe and Mexico in November 2016"[1], I see that except
Apple, Kaiser Permanente, Switch SuperNAP and DoE (to a degree), all other
corporations are predominantly purchasing Wind power instead of solar. So is
this a seasonal trend or it's just that Wind power is more economical and/or
more readily available than Solar?

[1]: [https://storage.googleapis.com/gweb-uniblog-publish-
prod/ima...](https://storage.googleapis.com/gweb-uniblog-publish-
prod/images/PPA-chart-keyword-2x.width-1000.png)

